# Shell Rotella T Triple vs TSC Traveller



## AndyL

I was told by a TSC manager that these 2 oils come from the same valve. Anyone have any knowledge on this.Every time I go to get Rotella he tells me this.

edit: Not the triple. Just Rotella T


----------



## endrow

I have heard that statement before from TSC employees.


----------



## Grateful11

I suspect the TSC oil comes from the lowest price supplier, I'm just guessing now. Thing is you can find Rotella T on sale somewhere about all the time. We picked up several gallons at NAPA the other day for $13/gallon, that's not too bad.

The strange thing about engine oil is that for 20-30 years it seem to stay in the $0.80-1.20/quart range then all of sudden it took off and has stayed up for the last 10-15 years and never seems to fluctuate with the price crude at all.

We've switched both Kubota's and the Deere to Rotella T but my wife still buys CaseIH No. 1 for the 5140 and the 686, they have the most hours and says she just doesn't want to switch them. Those 2 only get changed once a year anyway and still don't quite have the hours but she likes to change them at least once a year.

Oil is the life blood of the engine, I'm only going to go so cheap when it comes to oil.


----------



## TJH

Whether it comes from the same valve or not, I am not willing to roll the dice on a 10k plus engine. A few dollars more for Rotella is not worth the gamble. Just like 134 hydraulic oil in NH tractors, as the techs told me at the dealership, is the price difference worth the 20k for the powershift tranny. Then they told me of a man who changed his to the cheapo oil and lost his tranny within 3 months on a new tractor, so he sent a sample to a private lab of his choice and their reply to him, "the oil does not offer enough protection for powershift transmissions". "up keep" is part of equipment ownership, you can either pay a little now and as time goes by, or a heck of a lot at one time latter on.


----------



## AndyL

Thanks. I was thinking along that line. Not worth the risk until it's proven.


----------



## TJH

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Teslan

TJH said:


> Whether it comes from the same valve or not, I am not willing to roll the dice on a 10k plus engine. A few dollars more for Rotella is not worth the gamble. Just like 134 hydraulic oil in NH tractors, as the techs told me at the dealership, is the price difference worth the 20k for the powershift tranny. Then they told me of a man who changed his to the cheapo oil and lost his tranny within 3 months on a new tractor, so he sent a sample to a private lab of his choice and their reply to him, "the oil does not offer enough protection for powershift transmissions". "up keep" is part of equipment ownership, you can either pay a little now and as time goes by, or a heck of a lot at one time latter on.


I don't doubt the idea of buying cheap oil of any sort. But the NH tech's story of the man. Why would he change hydraulic oil after 3 months on a new tractor?


----------



## Mike120

Teslan said:


> I don't doubt the idea of buying cheap oil of any sort. But the NH tech's story of the man. Why would he change hydraulic oil after 3 months on a new tractor?


It is odd, but in my lifetime I've seen people do some awfully stupid things, so pretty much anything is possible. That's why we have the annual Darwin Awards......


----------



## 8350HiTech

Teslan said:


> I don't doubt the idea of buying cheap oil of any sort. But the NH tech's story of the man. Why would he change hydraulic oil after 3 months on a new tractor?


It seemed to me that he's suggesting it was within three months of an oil change, not within three months of purchase.


----------



## Teslan

8350HiTech said:


> It seemed to me that he's suggesting it was within three months of an oil change, not within three months of purchase.


I guess it depends on how "new" of a tractor it is.


----------



## TJH

The tractor was a year old and NH recommends changing every year or 1200 hrs which ever comes first, at least that's what my book says


----------



## Grateful11

TJH said:


> The tractor was a year old and NH recommends changing every year or 1200 hrs which ever comes first, at least that's what my book says


The Hydraulic oil? I can see every 1200 hours but every year, some might not put 200 hours on a year on it, I can't see doing that. I believe our CaseIH Maxxum says every 1000 hours on the hydraulic fluid, I'd have to look and see if they recommend a time limit.


----------



## Teslan

TJH said:


> The tractor was a year old and NH recommends changing every year or 1200 hrs which ever comes first, at least that's what my book says


Huh!. You know I never looked in my NH manual to see about when to change hydraulic oil. It does say every year. Every other piece of equipment I own says between 1200-1500 hours with no mention of time limit. Interestingly my MF swather, which is run exclusively on hydraulic oil (though actually uses motor oil for the hydraulics) for every function doesn't even mention changing it. I think I'm going to go ahead and keep ignoring the NH manual as I have the last 7 years of a tractor with 500 hours on it. Especially a tractor that doesn't ever even come close to using it's full power for raking, tedding, planting. This is why I kinda wondered why a guy would change the hydraulic oil in a new tractor. Of course a guy can put 1200 hours a year on a tractor, but most don't.


----------



## swmnhay

Most oils have specs on the label and will say if it meets OEM specs on it.


----------

